# Talking



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, so last night I took Kian for a good long walk, I think we were gone for an hour 20. By the time we got back he had some dinner and wanted to play....so we did. Our playing consists of him and one of his toys in his mouth and me walking behind him while he is wiggling around like there is no tomorrow... it's quite funny.

Now, we played for quite some time and even wrestled a little. Now he started to get tired so he started making these funny noises, like he was trying to tell me something. It was hilarious. They were a combination of barks (not aggressive), yawns, whiney/wimpers mixed with groaning.... it was the funniest thing. He went on for a good 20 minutes and the whole time he would either place his mouth around my hand or he would try to nuzzle his snout in my lap or behind me while we were on the sofa.

This is the first time he has done this and I hope it's not the last, it was rather amusing. It's great to see him evolve.

Anyone else's Vizzies talk like that?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

AWWW!! He was rooing!!! Reba in not vocal at all, but occasionally she will roo at me.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Love the Vizsla rooing and talking ;D Ziva 'talks' when she is trying to find a place to hide a bone.....also at times when she is working on a chewie or bully stick... she will have it in her mouth, some times laying upside down just having one heck of a conversation.. it is really funny.... and other times she makes vocalizations that sounds exactly like Mary Tyler Moore on the Old Dick Van **** Show (if any of you are old enough to remember that) it sounds like she is saying... Ohhhhhhhhh Robbbbbb ......... It's hysterical!

Never a dull moment in the home of a V dog!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

ha ha Vinnie does this when he gets really excited! he sounds like a long bass line!! so funny!!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine goes ballistic when I let her out in the morning or when I come home from work. She usually races off for the first thing she can find that will fit in her mouth and then sings for all she's worth. In the evening she also sighes when tired (of frustrated when I won't let her up on my lap). These sighes will shake the walls sometimes.

Makes everyone laugh. Someone told me one day V's are 1/3 dog, 1/3 cat and 1/3 person. I think this is spot on.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

rooing, wow i didn't know it had an official name ;D, yeah tobi is fluent in rooing, he does it really load too, lili is completely mute 8)


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

when the kids play on their drums Scooby roos real loud not sure if he's enjoying their noise or trying to tell them to pack it in ??? It's real funny to watch tho'


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan also roos when the kids get out their instruments. My daughter plays the clarinet and my son has an electirc guitar. What's funning is that Catan is much higher pitched with the clarinet. I guess he's trying to match the sound.

He also has a lot to say when someone gets home from work or school.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tizane is the same way. She roos with toys in her mouth. She'll sigh too. She does bark, especially if she wants something and I won't give it to her. The funniest thing she does is grunt, and she does it quite a bit. We were laughing at her over the holidays because she was doing it a lot then. Not sure why she does it, she just does.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Sahara, Hobie sighs all the time!!! It is the cutest thing ever. Usually when she has her face buried somewhere and is trying to snooze.

And she squeaks when she yawns and gives a loooooong grunt if she's asleep and we disturb her. ;D

I will have to keep my ears open for the "roos." Hasn't done that yet.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Pineapple Princess, sometimes when she does it it sounds like I love you. You'll love it when you do hear it.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie definitely talks when she's falling asleep, if awakened, or when she's eager to go out for a walk. Anyone else's V "nurse" on a blanket? I gather from our breeder this is a breed trait. Rosie suckles on a furry blanket to soothe herself (back) to sleep, kneading it with her paws, like a kid with a pacifier. It's adorable. Sometimes when she's sleeping I even see her making suckling motions in her sleep.


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

We have decided that Cooper sounds like a kazoo when he is talking. Usually happens when we have been away for a little while and let him out of the crate. It really is one of the funniest things I have ever heard and can't get enough of it.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hobie finally rooed last night!!!! When we got home and let her out of her crate, after letting her "be wild" for a minute, she jumped off the ottoman, stretched out like a snake on the floor and just let it rip. My husband looked at me, laughed and said "what the **** is she doing?"

I said "Oh my gosh, she's rooing! This is what everyone is talking about!!"

It was hilarious. She has been ORNERY this past week!!!

Two nights ago she climbed up on the back of the couch and was trying to eat my decorative oars off the wall... :


----------

